# which cabinet to buy



## dfcols71 (Mar 10, 2012)

maximum budget 7000
good cable management
sufficent space
good
airflow
dust protection
usb2 2ports and if possible i usb 3 port
atx motherboard 
these options in mind
buying from indian online or offline


----------



## Tarun (Mar 10, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 elite 2.4k

NZXT Phantom  410 6.1k(i highly recommend this)

Corsair Carbide Series 400R Mid-Tower Case 

Cooler Master 690 with Transparent Side Panel  4.65k

COOLER MASTER HAF 922 6.7k

and if you can go 500 bucks extra then 

NZXT Phantom Enthusiast ATX Full Tower  7.5k

i would prefer you check the locals and save on the shipping charges which are way too high for those cabinets where are you from buddy ??


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 10, 2012)

i am from trivandrum i doubt i can get any of the cases here
with luck the 3 choice is available

may have to go to chennai /bangalore to get them


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ you can get the NZXT Phantom from the it depot - here's the contact details 
Theitdepot - Contact Us


----------



## dfcols71 (Mar 11, 2012)

i have narrowed it down to these help me select which one to go for
1.COOLER MASTER Storm Scout SGC-2000-KKN1-GP Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - TheITWares
2.Buy NZXT Phantom 410 Crafted Series Cabinet in Mumbai India
3.Theitdepot - NZXT Tempest 410 Mid Tower Case
4.CoolerMaster HAF 912 Advanced - Hardwire.in

corsair carbide 400r how to install front panel usb connectors
any problems with nzxt cases getting rusted saw a review in flipkart of 
a corsair 400r owner mentioning this


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ if you want a stylish looking cabby then NZXT Phantom 410  or else Corsair Carbide 400R


----------

